# how to config a dynamic dns or tutorial



## setzer1983 (Sep 25, 2012)

pls


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

There are hundreds of examples to be found if you google a bit.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0.572.711.2j5-1.3.0...0.0...1ac.1.xFpWVxNft5I


----------



## setzer1983 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks. I want my test.com have 3 different ip address it is possible in dynamic dns?
Can you please teach me how to do it? I'm really a newbie in unix. I need your guidance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2012)

We don't do spoon-feeding here. You have to make an effort to learn. If you have specific questions or when things aren't clear you can ask for help.


----------

